# مهم لكل مهندس طبي :هل دراسة التشريح و جسم الانسان مهمة مثل دراسة الشبكات لمهندس الاجهزة الطبية ؟؟



## جوهرة المحيط (20 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
ساطرح موضوع مهم :18: جدا لكل مهندس مختص بالأجهزة الطبية
يرجى الاجابة و التفاعل مع الموضوع لانه مهم و حساس لكل مهندس و مهندسة اجهزة طبية:5::5: 

هل دراسة التشريح و جسم الانسان مهمة مثل دراسة الشبكات لمهندس الاجهزة الطبية ؟؟
وهل هناك تقصير في دراسة جسم الانسان و الفسلجة و تفضيل مواد الهندسة ؟؟؟
وهل وظيفة المهندس هي الصيانة فقط كما يظن البعض ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وكيف هي الهندسة الطبية في العالم العربي هل تقتصر على الصيانة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


​


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في اعتقادي ان المهندس المختص بالاجهزة الطبية يجب ان تكون له دراسة قوية عن الجسم البشري لان كل جهاز طبي في الحقيقة يتعلق بجسم الانسان وطبيعة عمله


ومهمة مهندس الاجهزة الطبية هي ليست الصيانة فقط كما يظن البعض !!!
ولكن وظيفته هو التصميم , الابداع , المساهمة في تطوير المجال الطبي والاجهزة الطبية مثل زراعة الاعضاء , و ايجاد البدائل ثم الصيانة !!!!!

وهذا كله لا يمكن ينفيذه الا بعد الحصول على معلومات قوية و مفصلة بمواضيع الهندسة و مواضيع الطب 
لذلك فالمحصلة تكون عن طريق الهندسة و المهندس الطبي تمكنا من مساعدة الانسان و تطوير الطب​


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (20 نوفمبر 2010)

وعليك السلام ورحمة الله ،،،

أين أنت أختي الكريمة ؟ الحمد لله على عودتك ..

بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع ؛فعلا هو مهم كثيرا ؛ كنت قد تناقشت فيه مع الأطباء الذين كانوا يدرسوننا ..

قفد كانوا يركزون كثيرا على وظيفة العضو، لا ننكر أهمية هذه المادة وخاصة للمنهدسين المتخصصين في الأعضاء الصناعية ؛الرنين المغناطيسي الوظيفي ، الطب النووي 

بالأضافة إلى معالجة الإشارت الطبية فرسم الإشارة غالبة ما يبين لنا وظيفة العضو..

أعود لأحدثكم عن احتياجنا نحن ؛ في مجال معالجة الصور الطبية ؛ فأكثر ما يهمنا هو موقع العضو ، شكله ولونه بالإضافة إلى حجمه الطبيعي ؛ 

نأخذ كمثال الكبد لكي يسهل التوضيح

موقعه







 فالموقع يحتاجه المهندس الطبي في البرمجة ؛ عند إجراء إمتحان تصوير طبي بأحد الأجهزة يتم بحدبد بعض الخصائص على الجهاز كنوع الإضاءة وتركيز الأشعة و.. لكي 

تتلائم مع نوع العضو وتحديد الموقع الصحيح للعضو يساعدنا ؛ بحيث يكون العمل موجه ونتائج الصور صائبة .

أما عن الشكل ، فالكل يعلم أن للكبد الشكل أعلاه ، فلو تغير كان خلل على مستوى الكبد ، ويوجد برامج متخصصة في التعرف على الشكل "بإستخدام التصنيف والذكاء 

الإصطناعي ..






كما نحتاج إلى لون العضو أوما يسمي بالنسيج ، بحيث نعلم أن الورم هو عبارة عن حدوث إنقسامات عشوائية على مستوى العضو لا تحمل نفس خصائص النسيج الطبيعي ، 

ونستطيع إكتشافها عن طريق تقنيات معالجة الصور مع وجود معلومات مسبقة عن طبيعة هذا النسيج..

تغير الشكل أيضا يوحي إلى وجود خلل بوظيفة العضو، ونتبع نفس الخطوات السابقة .

هناك أيضا شيء آخر يجب معرفته ، ألا وهو أقسام العضو، ونبقى دائما مع الكبد .

ينقسيم الكبد إلى ثمان مناطق 






فإذا إستطعنا تحديد المنطقة التي يوجد بها الورم فيسهل على الجراج إستئصاله بسهولة..

أرجو أن يكون الشرح واضحا .. فهو مختصر جدا

وبهذا أرى أن التشريح ودراسة جسم الإنسان مهم جدا بالنسبة للمهندس الطبي ، وأنصح كل مهندس طبي بعدم الإكتفاء بما يقدم في المقترح الدراسي ، بل يجب الإطلاع أكثر..

طبعا ليس على المهندس الطبي أن يلعب دور الطبيب  

فنحن بعيدون جدا عن هذا ودورنا هو تهيئة الأجهزة وبرامجها لمساعدة الطبيب في التشخيص..

وفقني الله وإياكم إلى ما يحب ويرضى 

بارك الله فيك على هذا الطرح الطيب ، أختي الكريمة.


----------



## نورصباح المختار (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
جزاك الله خير يا اختي على هذا الموضوع المفيد والرائع وان اوافقك الراي 
حيث ان من وجهة نظري البسيطه ان دراسة تشريح جسم الانسان وكذلك دراسة علم الفسلجة والانسجه مهمه جدا للمهندس الطبي وتكاد تكون بموازاة دراسته لمادة الشبكات اواي مادة هندسية اساسية لان مجال عمل المهندس الطبي في الاساس يعتمد على جسم الانسان
اما عن اعتبار المهندس الطبي مهندس صيانه للاجهزة الطبية فهو خطأ كبير لان معنى كلمه هندسة هو تصميم وليس صيانه وهذا الخطا شائع كثير في معظم الدول العربية


----------



## suhasamir (1 مايو 2011)

يجب انا تاخذ الجامعات هذا الموضوع بعين الاهتمام لاهمية معرفة جسم الانسان بالنسبة لشخص يقوم بدراست جهاز يعمل عليها وهي الاجهزة الطبية ومن المؤكد ان اي جزء لهو تفاصيله الخاصة التي يجب انى يراعاه لها عندتوصيل اي جهز علية لكي لا يتسبب في تدمير الخلاية suhasamir


----------

